# [Jquery, Javascript] build hash



## ProFTP (Apr 14, 2010)

```
array = [];
 var tr = document.getElementById('t_chat').getElementsByTagName('tr');
 var ll = tr.length -1;
// $(".id:eq("+ll+")").html( '111111111 111111111 111111111 111111111');
 
 // tr.length 
 
  for (var i = ll > 9 ? ll - 9 : 0, len = tr.length; i < len; i++) {
     
     if ($(".send:eq("+i+")").html() && $(".send:eq("+i+")").html() == '0') {
    
//    $(".id:eq("+i+")").html( '1' ) ;
    
    array.push( $(".id:eq("+i+")").html() );
//   array = map["key"] = $(".id:eq("+i+")").html();
 //  array[ $(".id:eq("+i+")").html() ] = $(".id:eq("+i+")").html();
    }
    
  }
```


I then 
	
	



```
array.push( $(".id:eq("+i+")").html() );
```
 build a hash (associative array)?


----------



## Alt (Apr 15, 2010)

Cant understand questsion, clear pls.. push just pushes in bottom of standard array, not a hash


----------



## gilinko (Apr 16, 2010)

Or better yet, ask in the jQuery forum http://forum.jquery.com/


----------

